# Hermetically sealed or class I div 2 fuse required



## notredave (Jun 25, 2012)

All,

Good afternoon. I'm designing a 24vdc distribution jct. box using a Hoffman type 4X, fiberglass enclosure in a class I div. 2 area. I have 20, fused terminals, 1 amp (+) and 20 terminals (-). The plant told me that I could not the Cooper 5X20 fuse because fuses do not meet the area class. Does anybody know where I can find a hermetically sealed or class I div. 2 rated fuse? I sure would appreciate it. Currently designed with Weidmuller type "WSI 4/LD 60-150V AC/DC" terminal with Weidmuller type "G 20/1.00A/F" fuse.

Thank you,
David


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Are the terminals rated for class1 div2? 
https://www.phoenixcontact.com/assets/downloads_ed/local_us/web_dwl_promotion/3465_en_A.pdf


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You need to find something sand filled. The plant should tell you what to buy not what not to buy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If they are installed in an enclosure rated for the area classification, you can use a regular fuse. But that will be a really expensive can. 

According to the article below from Bussman, with a regular enclosure, you can use non-indicating, filled, current-limiting fuses. 

From http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ature/bus-ele-an-3186-class-1-div-2-fuses.pdf 



> Fuses for the protection of motors, appliances, and lamps installed in general
> purpose enclosures must also meet one of the following:
> a) They are non-indicating, filled and current-limiting type. Bussmann offers
> many fuses that meet the criteria for non-indicating, filled, current-limiting
> ...


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

splatz said:


> *If they are installed in an enclosure rated for the area classification, you can use a regular fuse. But that will be a really expensive can. *
> 
> According to the article below from Bussman, with a regular enclosure, you can use non-indicating, filled, current-limiting fuses.
> 
> From http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ature/bus-ele-an-3186-class-1-div-2-fuses.pdf


I gotta disagree.. Speaking from the land of the CEC, a gasketed Junction Box is approved for Zone 2. A glass filled fuse is not approved in that area.. We'd have to use sand filled or ceramic fuses..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

notredave said:


> All,
> 
> Good afternoon. I'm designing a 24vdc distribution jct. box using a Hoffman type 4X, fiberglass enclosure in a class I div. 2 area. I have 20, fused terminals, 1 amp (+) and 20 terminals (-). The plant told me that I could not the Cooper 5X20 fuse because fuses do not meet the area class. Does anybody know where I can find a hermetically sealed or class I div. 2 rated fuse? I sure would appreciate it. Currently designed with Weidmuller type "WSI 4/LD 60-150V AC/DC" terminal with Weidmuller type "G 20/1.00A/F" fuse.
> 
> ...


I'd steer clear of the LED indicating ones.. They SUCK! They often let enough leakage current through mess with some electronics. I don't believe they are approved in a classified area..

As for fuses, use sand filled or ceramic. In addition to the ones that Splatz posted, here are some more..
http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...mm_fuses/small_dimension_electronicfuses.html


----------

